# my betta literally disappeared from his tank



## bleu12 (Mar 15, 2015)

our betta fish has disappeared from his tank. He is just GONE. The tank had a cover on it, with only a very small, area that was uncovered by the opening for the filter. If he jumped out of there, he would have fallen behind the tank, and he is not there. I cannot find any evidence of him anywhere, or figure out any other way for him to have gotten out. His water was fine, I was cyling the tank, just tested it and did a 50% change last night, fed him this morning at around 6AM.

The substrate is river rocks, I moved them around a bit to see if he were under there, I don't see him. Its really the most disturbing thing.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Check under the stand, under & around any surrounding furniture. Fish can flip themselves along for a surprising distance. If you have a cat or dog a jumper can become a snack.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Is it a hang on back filter? If so you should check the media tray.


----------



## bleu12 (Mar 15, 2015)

MikeG14 said:


> Is it a hang on back filter? If so you should check the media tray.


Yep, checked the filter. No fishy. I am sad, he was a nice little guy. And now this mystery will bother me for ever.


----------



## bleu12 (Mar 15, 2015)

Tolak said:


> Check under the stand, under & around any surrounding furniture. Fish can flip themselves along for a surprising distance. If you have a cat or dog a jumper can become a snack.


We do have a dog. I'm pretty surprised if she ate it, she is so old and almost never gets up while we're out. But perhaps this unexpected fish on the floor was too tempting to pass up. And I can't think of any other possible explanation, so the only thing that could have happened is that I left the little door up after feeding him, went out, he jumped and she ate him. 

I can't really remember if the feeding door was open when we came home...I wish I had crime scene photos.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know a cat who can't resist a juicy fishy treat! :-(


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

S.I.P little fishy  In the dog's stomach, at least... Sorry, that wasn't funny :\


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

He probably has jumped. You can cover an entire tank with a betta, and leave only a small area open, and they will find it and jump out.

As Tolak has said, they are capable of flipping themselves a surprising distance. So don't just look in the immediate vicinity of the tank. I've sometimes not found fish that have jumped for days or weeks afterwards because of how far they have moved from the tank. 

It is entirely possible your dog has eaten him. However, I think it's more likely you'll find his dried up body somewhere in the room.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I once had a goldfish jump out while we were away and I eventually found it like 4ft away, rolled up in dog hair to the point its shiny scales weren't visible, under a shelf and right back to the wall. Funny thing was it had jumped out the week before but was found right away and put back in. After that we added a screen to the top.


----------



## bleu12 (Mar 15, 2015)

gracem2002 said:


> S.I.P little fishy  In the dog's stomach, at least... Sorry, that wasn't funny :\


Honestly though, thanks for the condolences.


----------

